# NEED HELP w/ceiling fan remote!



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been doing electrical work for 15 years and have never come accross this one before. I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I installed a new hampton bay ceiling fan with a hampton bay remote control for a customer. I turned the power on and hit the light button on the remote. Light works just fine. I pushed high on the remote for the fan control and heard a pop. It wasn't loud like a dead short but loud enough to hear it. The fan never turned. Med and low didn't work either. I assumed it was a bad transmitter/remote so I took the fan down and removed the transmitter. I then wired the fan up without the remote to make sure the fan motor itself worked. Turned the switch on and pulled the chain and it works just fine. I picked up a 2nd remote (same brand) and installed. Same problem. I heard the pop when I turned it on high. Fan doesn't work. Now when I push Med or Low the fan spins but at a very low speed. High doesn't work at all. Light works fine. Has anyone come accross this issue with these remotes? I've probably installed 12-15 of these and never had an issue.

Of course the fan is hung from an 18 ft sloped ceiling with a 6 foot downrod to make matters worse.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

:blink: That's a head scratcher. You tested the fan without the receiver, and it worked fine. 

Ok Trans/Receiver is bad, replaced trans/receiver, and still have the issue :001_huh: That's a WTF ?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

dronai said:


> :blink: That's a head scratcher. You tested the fan without the receiver, and it worked fine.
> 
> Ok Trans/Receiver is bad, replaced trans/receiver, and still have the issue :001_huh: That's a WTF ?


Multiple receiver problems to me points to a bad fan control module inside the housing under the motor. Initially when you said you heard a pop and nothing worked until you removed the receiver, Id say you pinched to black wire going to the fan from the receiver and shorted it out, but, now you have either:

1. A bad fan control module - Replace the fan, and get a third remote kit.

2. A damaged fan wire that shorts out when energized from the receiver, and conveniently didn't when you removed the receiver and tested the fan, maybe because it moved just enough to clear the short.

I've never had a problem like this outside of a pinched, damaged wire with the remote kits.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Material defects, and now your $200.00 is shrinking ! Yep take them both back, and exchange. 

Then after all that you will learn that there is a problem with the switch leg  effects electronics only.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

My parents have one of these fans, and I have had to replace 3 of those damn receivers on them. I am almost at the point of making my own. 

Piece of ****!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hampton Bay....... that's the problem.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*What !*

Are you calling Hampton Bay a cheap inferior product with basically no tech support ? Well, I never....

Hampton Bay Ceiling Fans are made by King of Fans. They currently have no support info (manuals, faq, troubleshooting, etc.) on their site, and it seems to be always under construction, so here is their email/phone/fax/mail contact info:

Live Technical Support: 
Monday-Friday EST, 8:30am-4:30pm 
(Inside the Continental U.S.) 1.800.330.FANS (3267) 
E-mail Support: [email protected]

Headquarters:
1951 NW 22nd. Street 
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33311 
Tel: 954.484.7500 
Fax: 954.484.7602 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I have been doing residential for almost 14 years. I cannot recall more than one or two receivers going bad, and they were Casablanca. When I provide the remote kits, I almost always use HB.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

Customer supplied both fan and remote. They paid $20 for the remote. I went to the supply house and picked up a nice one for $55 but now I'm afraid to install it if the problem is with the fan itself. I'm already 3 hrs into this one and it looks like I have to start from scratch. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3 wire switch leg, Skylark fan light control will solve any remote issues.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Do you have a pull chain on the fan and if so did you set it on high? Are all of the dip switches set and set firm. I know they are both set the same as you said the remote worked but slowly. The only other thing I can think of is did you get remotes from the same batch could be a bad one. I like the Hampton Bay kits only issue I've had is one so old that the battery connector broke and I had to solder it. Let me know what you find. :001_huh:


----------



## jbaucom86 (Oct 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Hampton Bay....... that's the problem.


This. I worked in the lighting industry for four years and I can't tell you how many customers came in complaining about the fan they bought from Lowes.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> 3 wire switch leg, Skylark fan light control will solve any remote issues.


Wish I could run a 3 wire. Vaulted ceiling with no attic access and 2 wire already run.

I'm gonna try a new fan and a better quality reciever.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Supplying*

This whole HO supplying stuff is getting lame

How much time are you going to have into this Total? How much you making off this job ??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> This whole HO supplying stuff is getting lame
> 
> How much time are you going to have into this Total? How much you making off this job ??


If the HO supplies faulty equipment then he is responsible to pay the electrician regardless if it works or not. I always want HOs to supply fixtures,fans, and the like. Saves me the aggravation if it shakes, hums, flickers has poor trim etc. They are responsible for it, not me.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> If the HO supplies faulty equipment then he is responsible to pay the electrician regardless if it works or not. I always want HOs to supply fixtures,fans, and the like. Saves me the aggravation if it shakes, hums, flickers has poor trim etc. They are responsible for it, not me.


I hate to say that the homeowner is my sister so this one is a weekend freebie.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

kgb62 said:


> Turned the switch on and pulled the chain and it works just fine.


Did the fan immediately start working when you hit the wall switch or did you also have to pull the chain? I always hook the fan up 1st and make sure it is on full speed and the lights are on, prior to installing a receiver.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

As for new remote set up you can try a Lutron Maestro remote kit I used one for the first time a few weeks ago works good for a two wire situation, as 
long as you are within it's load ratings. My only problem is the Maestros do take some getting used to compared to regular dimmer/fan controls as they are supposed to be a preset type.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

Turns out it was 2 bad Hampton Bay receivers/remotes which were brand new out of the box from HD. I picked up a Hunter from the supply house and the fan works just fine. (note to self: stop working for family)


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jbaucom86 said:


> This. I worked in the lighting industry for four years and I can't tell you how many customers came in complaining about the fan they bought from Lowes.


Since when did Lowes start carrying Hampton Bay?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

kgb62 said:


> Turns out it was 2 bad Hampton Bay receivers/remotes which were brand new out of the box from HD. I picked up a Hunter from the supply house and the fan works just fine. (note to self: stop working for family)


Dang man!!.....nothing has thrown the wrench in my work day like putting up someones BRAND SPANKING NEW -fill in the blank- right out the box and it not work!!! I know how much that stuff sucks. And doing jobs for the family is the worst, they seem to think you owe it to them....even though they still hadnt paid you back that $50 you let the "borrow".


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

kgb62 said:


> I have been doing electrical work for 15 years and have never come accross this one before. I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I installed a new hampton bay ceiling fan with a hampton bay remote control for a customer. I turned the power on and hit the light button on the remote. Light works just fine. I pushed high on the remote for the fan control and heard a pop. It wasn't loud like a dead short but loud enough to hear it. The fan never turned. Med and low didn't work either. I assumed it was a bad transmitter/remote so I took the fan down and removed the transmitter. I then wired the fan up without the remote to make sure the fan motor itself worked. Turned the switch on and pulled the chain and it works just fine. I picked up a 2nd remote (same brand) and installed. Same problem. I heard the pop when I turned it on high. Fan doesn't work. Now when I push Med or Low the fan spins but at a very low speed. High doesn't work at all. Light works fine. Has anyone come accross this issue with these remotes? I've probably installed 12-15 of these and never had an issue.
> 
> Of course the fan is hung from an 18 ft sloped ceiling with a 6 foot downrod to make matters worse.


I had a ceiling fan without remote where speed control was handled by a stand-alone capacitor bank mounted in the light switch area. It behaved similar to how you are describing where one speed doesn't work and another turns too slow. Anyway, I opened the this area and saw the capacitor bank was charred with dried goo seeping out.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

swimmer said:


> I had a ceiling fan without remote where speed control was handled by a stand-alone capacitor bank mounted in the light switch area. It behaved similar to how you are describing where one speed doesn't work and another turns too slow. Anyway, I opened the this area and saw the capacitor bank was charred with dried goo seeping out.


Generally that happens when there is a wall switch control and somebody still keeps pulling the chain for the speeds. But old age will do it too.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

kgb62 said:


> I hate to say that the homeowner is my sister so this one is a weekend freebie.


 
Hey we all get caught up in doing work for family or close friends, from time to time. It is sometimes not good from the business aspect.

I would just recommend that she take the fan back and get another one.
This solution will probably be better all around.:thumbup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

kgb62 said:


> I hate to say that the homeowner is my sister so this one is a weekend freebie.


----------



## Djnigel (Dec 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> 3 wire switch leg, Skylark fan light control will solve any remote issues.


That's what I do. I'll take that re,one and throw it out the windows first thing. I tell my customers to stay away from them. And tell them to spend a little more money and have me run a 3 wire and install a fan speed control sw.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> If the HO supplies faulty equipment then he is responsible to pay the electrician regardless if it works or not. I always want HOs to supply fixtures,fans, and the like. Saves me the aggravation if it shakes, hums, flickers has poor trim etc. They are responsible for it, not me.


_exactly_ my company policy as well Doc

i do try to educate them a tad on their choices ,although 99% will be from some 3rd world manufaturer who bought their way through some nrtl without tariffs here

but placing fixtures in places where they gotta grow wings to change an element should be a no brainer

or in this case, sensitive equipment placed near the roof line _(especially in high lightning prone area's)_

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kgb62 said:


> Wish I could run a 3 wire. Vaulted ceiling with no attic access and 2 wire already run.
> 
> I'm gonna try a new fan and a better quality reciever.


Oh wait, whats with this bare neutral they have....:whistling2:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

It's been awhile since i've done resi service but I believe on the packaging of the hampton bay remote/receiver it says not to use with certain models of hunter fans.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are you certain the speed set on the fan itself is on high?


----------



## yourelectrician (Nov 23, 2012)

Hampton Bay is junk, get a Casablanca or a Hunter at minimum


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Those remote setups are garbage. I change atleast 2-3 a year. Doesn't matter, hunter or harbor breeze. If you want something reliable with a remote buy a lutron meastro IR.


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

It says not to use with certain model fans because some new fans are coming with factory installed remotes ( only 2 wires coming from down rod )..your issue definately sounds like your black wire coming from down rod is nicked and shorting out when you turn on remote but rather than tripping the breaker you are just smoking the reciever, I'd say do some more thorough inspection of your load wires..take off the down rod and look, and be real carefull while shoving that reciever back into canopy...or test fan with reciever before shoving it in there. This exact thing has happened to me recently.


----------

